# Injured fin from filter! What to treat with!?



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey all! I noticed my rosetail butterfly betta ...Lazarus....was very lethargic and would not eat today. I then noticed his fin on top was shredded and it was a bit red where his fin met his body!! All of his other fins look great so I ruled out fin rot. Also, I remember yesterday that he was hanging out under the filter and I just thought he was doing it on purpose but now I realize that his fins got shredded because of the filter intake! None of my other fish have had this problem so I assumed this guy would be okay. Anywho, I did a good size water change and was wondering what I should add to the water? 
Honestly it looks pretty gnarly and he isn't himself at all.... any help asap would be greatly appreciated as we are actually moving to another residence on Monday.

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 3g
Does it have a filter?yes
Does it have a heater?no
What temperature is your tank? 78
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? no

Food:
What food brand do you use? Omega
Do you feed flakes or pellets? pellets
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? 2x per day mostly 2 pellets

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? 2-3x per month depending
What percentage of water did you change? 25-50%
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? vacuum
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Prime and Stress coat

Water Parameters: ugh tank is cycled but already changed the water
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water *before* the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

Symptoms and Treatment: water change .... probably 2 gallons 
When did you first notice the symptoms? this morning
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? shredded Dorsal fin... pinkish red where it attaches to his body
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? lethargic. wont eat
Is your Betta still eating? no
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? just water change
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? was ill when I first got him. Ammonium in his cup
How long have you owned your Betta? September Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? Just bad water quality
PLEASE PROVIDE CLEAR PHOTOS

NOTE: EMBED YOUR PHOTOS. PLEASE DO NOT LINK. Click on "Go Advanced" and then on the paper clip in the toolbar. 


Ill have to add a photo later as my phone died!

Thanks for the help!
Tiffany


----------



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

*Photo of Lazarus *

Here is a photo of Lazarus. He doesn't seem to be doing so well... barely swimming and just kind of bobbing at the top. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh man his fin is rough. You say you don't have a heater but his water is 78. Do you know that for sure? Him being in warm water is very important especially right now. Can you post a picture of his entire tank? Just so we can see what types of plants and decor you have in there.


----------



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

Actually his take is around 76 right now. We live in the south so the tanks always stay between 74-78. His tank is a 3G with a few silk plants and some rounded pebbles right now. We are actually getting ready to move across town on Monday as we just bought our first house but we are staying with friends until closing and I'm dreading moving him now. Frig.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Leave the filter off. Do frequent, daily water changes. He needs water changes because right now his fin is shredded so it's more vulnerable to bad bacteria. Warm water as well as clean water should help him out. Keep an eye out on him!


----------



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks so much. I actually just move his tank closer to a heat register so it will warm up for right now. I'll do a 25% water change tomorrow. Oh and I should remove the media filter, yes?


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Absolutely! Just check and make sure the tank doesn't get too hot, 78-80 would be perfect! I would remove it, anything that could get bacteria in there! Also keep trying to feed him, if he doesn't eat, take the food out so it doesn't rot. Hopefully he'll be okay, keep me updated!!


----------



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh thanks so much! I'll let you know how he does. 

Tiffany


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do not remove the filter and media. They are what holds the beneficial bacteria which keeps your tank cycled. Put the silk plants in front of and around the filter intake so he can't get to it. Get some Seachem StressGuard (easiest) or treat him with Aquarium Salt. For Aquarium Salt put him in a hospital tan (any container will do) and dissolve one teaspoon of Aquarium Salt per gallon making sure all of the granules are dissolved or he will be burned. Do daily 100% water changes for no more than 10 days. I like to feed any of my fish with damaged fins frozen food as it gives them more protein and encourages them to eat.

A 2-3 gallon aquarium should have a 25% once per week.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

I would also recommend a heater even though it's warm where you are. The problem is the temperature is fluctuating...even if the temp is in the safe zone it's still going up and down and that is not good for the fish. A heater would keep the temp at a constant temperature so that along with a thermometer is very important. If you follow Russell's advise up above you should see regrowth. You must do the daily 100% water changes...it's very important to follow the advise exactly as given. If you need to refer to it here is a good website to remind you what to do while you are treating your friend.

Fin Rot 101 - Betta Splendid

You can also get cheap aquarium foam and put it around the filter intake...you can make like a "sock" for the intake with the foam.


----------



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

Poor boy had passed away overnight ...*sigh* he was so rad and sweet. 
Heartbroken
S.I.P Lazarus


----------



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I absolutely will do this in the future.

QUOTE=cakes488;7758521]I would also recommend a heater even though it's warm where you are. The problem is the temperature is fluctuating...even if the temp is in the safe zone it's still going up and down and that is not good for the fish. A heater would keep the temp at a constant temperature so that along with a thermometer is very important. If you follow Russell's advise up above you should see regrowth. You must do the daily 100% water changes...it's very important to follow the advise exactly as given. If you need to refer to it here is a good website to remind you what to do while you are treating your friend.

Fin Rot 101 - Betta Splendid

You can also get cheap aquarium foam and put it around the filter intake...you can make like a "sock" for the intake with the foam.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Aww I'm so sorry he passed. Poor baby.:crying: Don't worry, he's feeling much better now.


----------



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks so much. Unbelievably... my tiny veiltail started acting funny and had been in great health but this morning he had passed also. Separate tank. Ugh... SIP Esher. 

Now...my oldest guy 3 yrs old ... looks like he is starting to show signs of liver/kidney issues. Hes been my healthiest boy but hes my old man now. We are moving on Monday to a new residence and then moving again on Friday ... I hate to stress him out but at least its a short move. 



Bettaloveee said:


> Aww I'm so sorry he passed. Poor baby.:crying: Don't worry, he's feeling much better now.


----------



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

hanks for the help. I have referred to that site before! Great info. Ive just never had a guy injure his fins...



Supernoodle said:


> Thanks for the info. I absolutely will do this in the future.
> 
> QUOTE=cakes488;7758521]I would also recommend a heater even though it's warm where you are. The problem is the temperature is fluctuating...even if the temp is in the safe zone it's still going up and down and that is not good for the fish. A heater would keep the temp at a constant temperature so that along with a thermometer is very important. If you follow Russell's advise up above you should see regrowth. You must do the daily 100% water changes...it's very important to follow the advise exactly as given. If you need to refer to it here is a good website to remind you what to do while you are treating your friend.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------

